# DIY Lawn Leveling Rake



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Simply put the ones that are commercially available are too expensive. I'm trying to figure a way to make my own but I don't have access to a welder so they need to be "plug and play" to a large degree. I can get steel tube at home depot along with angle brackets and I think I can assemble my own for roughly $60. Has anyone else tried this?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...PIPHorizontal3_rr-_-204604789-_-204325635-_-N


----------



## jdpber (Mar 19, 2019)

I welded one up earlier this season to spread 22 yards of sand. It was all bought at Home Depot. And I think ended up costing me right at $50. Cant find a completed pic at the moment. I'll take one when I get home. The handle is just a piece of 1/2" black gas pipe that is 8 or 10' long.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

what about just using some wire shelving?!

https://www.homedepot.com/p/ClosetMaid-Close-Mesh-72-in-W-x-20-in-D-Ventilated-Pantry-Shelf-1396/100114022


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

jdpber said:


> I welded one up earlier this season to spread 22 yards of sand. It was all bought at Home Depot. And I think ended up costing me right at $50. Cant find a completed pic at the moment. I'll take one when I get home. The handle is just a piece of 1/2" black gas pipe that is 8 or 10' long.


If I could weld i'd be all over this! Good job!


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ive made one using pvc that worked well. i filled the pvc w/ sand to give it a little more weight.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

jha4aamu said:


> ive made one using pvc that worked well. i filled the pvc w/ sand to give it a little more weight.


Any pics of it? I'm interested in seeing what it looks like.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

This may be what you're looking for:

https://youtu.be/jFcwECiemQ8


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

You could rivet the tubing together too... that is what I plan on doing in the coming weeks.


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

My ******* drag made from scrap lumber I had laying around worked surprisingly well. Probably not as well as a steel or factory made, but for a (fairly) level lawn cutting with a rotary mower, I've had good success.


----------

